# Loss of tail hair?



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

What else can cause loss of tail hair besides copper deficiency? Anything? All of my goats have been progressively losing their tail hair for months. Otherwise, they are bright and shiny, have very smooth coats, and look great. They have been getting replamin gel plus every week for a couple of months and they have right now onyx minerals out at all times. 

Any ideas for me?


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Just on the tip, or all over the tail?

Your area may have so much iron or molybdenum that the Replamin just can't keep up. I am not sure of the soil analysis where you live.

Other than that, lice? Fleas? Something else that may be biting and itching at that hard-to-reach spot where they might rub on things to relieve the itch and rub off hair?


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Rubbing is all I can think of. And rubbing is usually caused by being in season or bugs.

Speaking of bugs, part the hair all the way down to check. I just had a bit of a crisis where my horse started loosing weight and for the life of me I couldn't figure out why. I finally checked her very thoroughly for lice or mites out of desperation and found teeny, tiny, miniscule _ticks_ all over her!! 
And this is a horse that gets brushed every day!! Her coat was full and shiny. I asked a bunch of locals (I've lived here 3 years) and they were surprised I didn't know and told me the right wormer to use (Quest)


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

It's just the tip. I am out there with them a lot, and I never see them acting like they are itchy or uncomfortable. 

We have lots of iron in our water, but we have a water softener that is supposed to remove the iron. It must do a fairly decent job, because our bathroom fixtures used to get stained very quickly but they don't anymore.

I wish I could just push a button on each goat and get a printout of what they need!


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

mammabooh said:


> I wish I could just push a button on each goat and get a printout of what they need!


And the little buggers won't tell you either!


----------



## emanuelcs34 (Dec 5, 2007)

Is it possible it just needs more copper than the others?
Does the replamin have Vit. A, D, E? 

If it is getting worse, I would check for mites or lice first. They can be sneaky.


----------



## anita_fc (May 24, 2008)

Unless you made special arrangements, the outside water is usually not run through the softener in most installations.

Anita from Idaho
Dan-Ani Pygmy Goats
www.gndt.net/dan-ani


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

You might want to check for possible spider bite? We had one who's tail hair had been chewed. Upon closer inspection the tail was swollen. 
Turned out it was infection full puss.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

anita_fc said:


> Unless you made special arrangements, the outside water is usually not run through the softener in most installations.
> 
> Anita from Idaho
> Dan-Ani Pygmy Goats
> DAN-ANI PYGMY GOATS | Hansen Twin Falls Idaho


Ours is...I made very sure of that when we had it installed.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Goat Servant said:


> You might want to check for possible spider bite? We had one who's tail hair had been chewed. Upon closer inspection the tail was swollen.
> Turned out it was infection full puss.


This is all of my goats...a wether, a buck, and 4 does.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

I'm having the same problem with 2 of mine. I have coppered, wormed, bathed etc and I don't know what's causing it. Very frustrating.


----------



## April (Nov 28, 2006)

It may be that you've already addressed the copper deficiency, but the tail hair just hasn't grown back yet. I'm starting to think that it might not for a couple of my girls. I see other deficiency symptoms correcting, but I do have two that are bright-eyed and sparsely-tailed.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

My only thought is to add more copper, or give them doses twice per week instead of just once.


----------

